# Verizon jumps into the android TV game.



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Verizon Stream TV is a decent Android TV streamer: Review - 9to5Google

Looks like they have a better than average remote as well. Has a power port, hdmi and full size USB. Might be able to be had for free as a new fios customer. Not sure I'd pay $60 for it. I forget the chips in the others,but they claim its a slight bump over the ccgtv.









Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dbpaddler said:


> Verizon Stream TV is a decent Android TV streamer: Review - 9to5Google
> 
> Looks like they have a better than average remote as well. Has a power port, hdmi and full size USB. Might be able to be had for free as a new fios customer. Not sure I'd pay $60 for it. I forget the chips in the others,but they claim its a slight bump over the ccgtv.
> 
> ...


You need to fix the thread title. I was wondering what "Version" was. Verizon? Now I understand what this is. No thanks. I'm not a VZW customer, and I have enough streaming devices. There's little that makes this one stand out from the rest.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm on Tapatalk, and it's not letting me edit the title. And would I buy one? No. Would I take a free one, sure. 

And does any cheap box really differentiate themselves from the other? No. Unless you pony up a little more for the overseas Nokia with it's Shield like jack panel. Bit I doubt we'll see them for sale in the US any time soon, fi at all. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

You need to ask a mod to change the title for you. I don't see any online at this very moment or I'd suggest a specific person.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I just reported it and asked them to change it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dbpaddler said:


> they claim its a slight bump over the ccgtv.


It would need to be, right?

Android TV AV1 support is reportedly mandatory in 2021 - 9to5Google


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> It would need to be, right?
> 
> Android TV AV1 support is reportedly mandatory in 2021 - 9to5Google


Yep. The Amlogic S905X4 supports the AV1 codec, and the device supports wifi 6 as well. So if you have a wifi 6 router, you'd benefit.

So it does bring a couple things to the table, unlike the "refreshed" MI box S which oddly enough uses the same tired processor in its current model. Wonder why they would do that at this point?

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

At least it has a real Pause button, unlike the 4K Stream.


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Yep. The Amlogic S905X4 supports the AV1 codec, and the device supports wifi 6 as well. So if you have a wifi 6 router, you'd benefit.
> 
> So it does bring a couple things to the table, unlike the "refreshed" MI box S which oddly enough uses the same tired processor in its current model. Wonder why they would do that at this point?
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Sounds like what Amazon is doing with the new 2021 firestick. Same specs as old one with some short cut buttons on the remote to Netflix and Amazon streaming services which I would not use anyway, and it's 99 dollars. What the hell Amazon ?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

fattymcbuckles said:


> Sounds like what Amazon is doing with the new 2021 firestick. Same specs as old one with some short cut buttons on the remote to Netflix and Amazon streaming services which I would not use anyway, and it's 99 dollars. What the hell Amazon ?


They announced something about it being "50% faster". I can live without the preset buttons they're getting paid to add to that remote, but it's interesting to see that it will have a Guide button too.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Meh... Cheap Harmony Touch and hub solves remote issues. Couldn't stand the Touch's design back in tivo dvr days. But with Channels and streaming its actually not bad. And I can control two TS4k's in the same room off of the same remote and hub. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

